# Lainy



## Esimants (Aug 1, 2021)

Moving to Thailand looking for cheap health insurance including covid


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

If you can't figure out how to get insurance quotes, Thailand is definitely not the place for you to be!


----------

